# Tramming tool



## Mgdoug3 (Jan 29, 2021)

I decided to make a tramming tool for my mill.  I was able to the tilt down 0.001" and that's good enough for me.  I turned down a 3/4" rod to 1/2" to fit a collet and then used a 1/2" end mill on the other end.  Since I was too lazy to get my welder out, I drilled and tapped the shank.  Next I took a 1/2" rod 6-1/2" long and turned down the end for my dial indicators to clamp on. Finished up by drilling a hole in the middle and bolting them together.

So far I have only used my mill to make parts or tools for said mill but I enjoying learning how to use the mill.  In the near future, I see myself buying a DRO unit. One of those look really handy to have.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 30, 2021)

Every time you try something, you learn a little more. Mike


----------



## aliva (Jan 30, 2021)

just a suggestion to increase your accuracy is to use a magnet on the table instead of parallels. Parallels are notorious for poor thickness tolerances.
Check this manual from Edge Technologies . This is what I use.
Pro Tram System Manual by Edge Technology (mybigcommerce.com)


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I have a few rough spots so I figured the parallel bars would help.  I can't feel only high spots luckily.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 30, 2021)

My son finally got around to winterizing the engine in our racecar, in the process of removing the rocker arms the noticed they had been hitting the spring retainer, this usually means the installed height has changed, indicating a possible valve issue.  Everything else seemed OK  but after finding .012'" end play on the crank we decided to pull the engine, time for a freshen up.


----------

